# E$TE LADO CUSTOM$



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/?action=view&current=024.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/?action=view&current=026.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/027.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/028.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/029.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/032.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/lucky2.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/shopdog.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/luckynmylove.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/018.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/020.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/055.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/057.jpg


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

angelo did the brush work, my homie big G cleared and laided the flake, i did the patterns like 4 years ago, on black cherry 96 brougham


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

work looking good !


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh613/este-lado-customs/033.jpg MY 90 cadi!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

no electric or air sanders all by hand, straight ass fuck


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

above is my caddy before i fixed it and painted it!!!!!!!hno:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

primered and ready for paint


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

i had to weld this quarter piece owner was cheep and couldnt afford it or should i say was a cheap skate


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

non ss


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

62 rust repair.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

rust repair from vinyl holding water


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

62 impala ss convertible


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

bare metal


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

this fender was bad n the owner wanted it back on car, so i had to make that thing look straight,( alot of shaping )custom fender :roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THE ONE AND ONLY "O.G. HOODLUM" ESTE*LADO*CUSTOMS!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

64 SS


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

64 FENDERS


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FIRST COATS OF CANDY


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SEVERAL COATS LATER


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GHETTO BOOTH


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT,was up loko looking.good


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANKS HOMIE, POST SOME PICS OF UR CAR AND CLUB ON THE PAGE I STARTED" SANTA BARBARA 805 LOWRIDERS IN THE REGIONAL SECTION!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SHOW THEM PEOPLE IN HERE HOW SANTA BARBARA DOES IT!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:SMOKED OUT !!!


----------



## Huero805 (Apr 14, 2011)

What up loko how u been ?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GOOD HOMIE, JUST OUT HERE WORKN AND BABY SITTING. ARE U WORKING A ON ANY CARS? HOW U AND UR BROTHER BEEN?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

booty kit repair , i had to add fiberglass cloth n resin


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

after cloth n resin i added kitty hair fiber glass strains, just add harner just like bondo and mix and apply(big hole on top)


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

smooth wipe of filler


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SNEAK PEAK!!! EVERY ONE HUSHHHHHHHHH PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LOWRIDING IN DADDY'S CADDY!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

straight body on a hopper? helll yeah, ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

green candy over red,yellow, n orange flames


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIE CHENTE FROM HP MAJESTICS DID SOME AIR BRUSHING TO TOUCH UP SOME CHIPS I FIXED, THEN I SPRAYED CANDY OVER EVERYTHING, DIDNT DO PREVIOUS WORK WE JUST FIXING IT!!!!!! TO THE TOP!!! ONE OF MANY PROJECTS TO COME FOR US!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SAY WHAT!!!!


----------



## Huero805 (Apr 14, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> GOOD HOMIE, JUST OUT HERE WORKN AND BABY SITTING. ARE U WORKING A ON ANY CARS? HOW U AND UR BROTHER BEEN?


Firme loco my bros doing good , I'm working on a 81 de elegance loko in the works hit me up I'm looking for some 90d parts 805 6362445


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I KNEW U WERE WORKING ON SOMETHING , ILL GIVE U A CALL LATER WHEN I GET TO THE SHOP, IM BABY SITTING RIGHT NOW LOL:run:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BOOTY KIT NOT FINISH YET JUST THE BEGINNING!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ANOTHER ESTE LADO CUSTOMS AND ESTE LADO TATTOOS PROJECT!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ERIK~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SEVERAL COATS LATER


* ~FIRME WORK CARNAL, REAL SOON HOMIE~*


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:THANX!!!


----------



## WIRES (May 13, 2012)

NICE WORK


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my daughter's car ready to lowride!!!!!!ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY FIRST PROJECT WITH MY HOMIE CHENTZ!!!!!!FUCKER GETS DOWN WE MAKE A GOOD TEAM!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

AIR BRUSH BY CHENT HP MAJESTICS AND TAPE WORK,PAINT AND LEAFING BY ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

sneak peak at my car !


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

getting ready for nightlife car show!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

shot this mutha fukr outside!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:guns: FUCKKKKK IT WET SAND IN THE STREETH!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

805 331-8235 GET AT ME FOR WORK , SERVING THE 805 AND ANY OTHER AREA CODE!!!(ERIC)


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS DOG!!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:guns::worship:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

64 SS CONVERTIBLE TUB!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

O.G LUCKY AND O.G HOODLUM!!!!!:machinegun::guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

stock looking impala a arm, made it look like an original one but was extended 2 inches


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Whats cracking!!!!!!!


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> GHETTO BOOTH


Nice patterns:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKING CAR IS KEEPING ME BUSY!!!!! MONEY CAME AND WENT!:machinegun:


----------



## cablemeche (Dec 11, 2009)

Wer ru located?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SANTA BARBARA! CALIFORNIA


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cablemeche (Dec 11, 2009)

Do u have an address to take my caddy by?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

U can GIVE ME A CALL, 805 3318235 - WHAT year CADDY DO U HAVE¿


----------



## cablemeche (Dec 11, 2009)

95 big body


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TO THE TOP BEEN BUSY WORKING AT A BODY SHOPT!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

NEW YEAR, NEW PAINT JOB LOWRIDERS, LETS SHOW EVERY BODY WHAT IT DO FOR 2013!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:good work


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

to the top!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

What up homie im out santa maria how much to re paint my cutlass?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I LEFT U A PRICE ON UR TOPIC!!! BIG DOG!!:guns:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice work and good deals on paint keep up the good work


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANX HOMIE!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WATER EFFECTS ANYBODY!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LOCKED UP 55 BEL AIR


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

New number 805_3240259 ESTE LADO CUSTOM$!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Smoke break! O.G Kush!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIE NICKS RIDE, CURRENT PROJECT! uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my lac my homie nick got the hydros goin!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

back pumpuffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

big body specialist!!!!:roflmao::guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Back on the Grind full time!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

painted the white spokes and lip to match!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

will post close up its burgundy with flakes!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PATTERN TOPS ONLY 750.000, PEARLS,FLAKE, BASE PATTERNS! CANDY PATTERNS A LITTLE MORE! uffin::machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my little painter!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Long day at the pick a part got a new bumper for my lady's 99 towncar. Got some stuff for my cady.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

To the fucking smoking top


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> LOCKED UP 55 BEL AIR


you did the patterns homie nice work i got a 64 impala wit no direction can you shoot me some tips on paint&patterns


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

What color were u looking to paint ur 64 ? Do u like patterns to be loud ? That pic of my little girls car is black paint n over it was the patterns n flake, colored patterns over black look loud thats why i used black on my daughters car


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

You can also do patterns of almost the same color of the car and keep the patterns close in color to get those ghost patterns(patterns can be done with some pearls ,paint,flake)


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

nice work man looks good.....don't have to have a million dollar shop do do good work.......congrats hope you stay busy! make that paper for you and the family!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanx homie !


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

3 wheeling!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my ladies bubble town car!!!:machinegun:whatch out bitchesssss!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

rims were white spokes n hub so I gave it the magic touch!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

O.G MUTHA FUCKER DOING WHAT IT DO!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my homies uppers he painted them look good!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADOS CUSTOMS FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

JUST FINISHED GETTING THE LOCK UP I WANTED!!!!!!!! DRIVES LOCKED UP!!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY STREETH/FREEWAY CAR!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY LITTLE PAINTER AT THE PUMPKIN PATCH!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CANDY GREEN!!!!!FOR SALE!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SAID IT ONCE, AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN I SHOT THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE OUTSIDE BACK YARD BOOGIE!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BIG DADDY AND MOM


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LINCOLN


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

R.I.P MY HOMIE DUECE


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY BABY N ONE OF HER BODY GUARDS!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:ttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:GETTING READY TO HIT THE STREETHS FOR THE NEW YEARS!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:hell yeah!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

on side of freeway heading to the MAJESTICS PICNIC!!!!! BROKEN JOINT ON DRIVESHAFT!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

New Number 805- 453-7316 summer is just around the corner! Get those patterns and flake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

To the top


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my helper!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh yeah!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

70 Chevy short bed!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

backyard boogie oogie oogie !uffin::machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh yeah my daughter took it for a test drive.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Im going to be the favorite uncle now!:guns:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

this is what happens when you drive your shit daily!:loco: back on the grind:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh yeah!! :machinegun: on her way to being the best!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin: body work on town car roof


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin: motavation uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> View attachment 1350298
> oh yeah!! :machinegun: on her way to being the best!


she already pulls tape better than her pops:roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!!!!✨you get 3 stars for being funny!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bumpity bump


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

To the mutha fuck'n top!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

62 impala ss


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

quarter was hit before


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh yeah uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

whatch out cuase those lines might cut!!!! uffin::guns:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:uffin: E$TE LADO CUSTOM$


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

To the mutha fucking top


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IN VEGAS DOING THE DAM THING!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Doing fucking door jams on my lady's bubble towncar :banghead:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:I got candy!!!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

will post more pics when done, taking a baby sitting break, my little girl is sick!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

shoot it!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

fucking page is acting up will post more later!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh fucking yeah!!!! :guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

to the fucking top for the waterbase under candy paint!!!! axalta!!!:machinegun:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Call me 8184816834


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GETTING READY FOR THE FIRST OF 2015!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HAMMER AND DOLLIE AND A SKIM WIPE OF 3M!!!!! COULD HAVE BEEN WORST!!:banghead: FUCKING PARKED BIG RIG!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> shoot it!!!!


Take that bumper off n quit half-assing shit


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:roflmao: good one!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Bradford you funny motha fucker :thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin::420:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

c







painted this hood it was peeling from stock paint in the middle!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I also spot fixed the corner above the light!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

towncar bumper was all beat up!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

805-403-9278 *E$TE*LADO*CU$TOM$*


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SNEAK PEEK MY LADYS TOWN CAR


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:finger:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> :finger:


Looking good over there!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANKS :thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

this elco has a buckle hood from being towed, dumb tow truck driver didn't close the hood before towing away:buttkick:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

getting the magic touch !!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

oh yeah looking like the new hood it use to be if not better cause it was a new after market hood!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420::nicoderm:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice and glossy!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:THANX


----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

nice work. that taping and candy aint easy, cant wait to see your 2015 stuff


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANX SELF MADE, NEXT BIG PROJECT IS MY 68 CHEVY TRUCK, THEN MY LADIES 50 PLYMOUTH!!!!!:thumbsup: FRAME OFF!!! TTT


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:!!!!TTT


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKEN CRACKED PAINT AND HALF INCH OF PRIMER UNDERNEATH!!! MUST OF GOT THAT OLD SCHOOL BULL SHIT BLOCK AND PRIMER LIKE 8 TIMES!! :run: 36 GRIT AND SOME PUTTY FIXED THE PROBLEM! ALOT OF 36 GRIT BLOCK UNTIL YOU CAN'T BLOCK NO MORE!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SANTA BARBARA LIVING!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

NEW CYLINDERS FOR THE LAC


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IN SACRAMENTO DRINKING UP WITH MY OLD PIT "DANGER"


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES LITTLE BOY FOR THIRD PLACE IN VENTURA SHOW!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIES DAUGHTER ALSO TOOK 3RD IN THE BIKES!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIES LAC GETTING READY FOR NIGHT LIFE SHOW!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ON THE WAY TO THE SHOW!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

congrats to "EL SOCIO" king of the streets on SED TV


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

congrats to Mito king of the streets also!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT For SB on the move


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanx homie to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

DROVE MY LAC TO VENTURA ON FATHERS DAY!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

AT MY LITTLE GIRLS SOCCER CAMP!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HAD TO SHOW MY LITTLE GIRL SOME SOCCER SKILLS!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY DAILY DRIVER PUTS IN WORK!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BUILT IN THE 90'S, MY HOMIES CAR!! I LOVE THE GOLD!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I USE TO SEE THIS CAR CRUISING AROUND WHEN I WAS IN JUNIOR HIGH, THIS FUCKING CAR IS STILL AROUND AND LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

NEW PROJECT!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

DUMB MUSTANG VENTS :barf:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TOOK THOSE STUPID FORD PARTS OFF!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Yo. How much are paint jobs going for with the same amount of work as your lac?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

motavation!!!! :420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking good over there!


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

You Looking for more photos to steal John. E$TE, Beware of Johns Kustoms 'One Hot Summer 63'
Still Running his scam and stealing photos of others work posting as his own work. The only real work was his dads Impala. I Sued John in Small Claims Court because he stole $3K+ from me. I won the case and this azzhole wont pay. He didn't even show up for court because he knew he would lose. He was evicted from his shop at 4443 Auburn Blvd back in July, so where is his shop now...he doesn't have one. Through my CraigsL..t Warning ad I have found 5 other people that John Ripped off between April - June of 2015. These are just the people that contacted me. Between us 6 people, John stole about $25K. Beware of this rip-off artist. He claims cheap prices because the only work he actually does is spend time finding the next person to ripoff. If you sue him you will win, but he is experienced with that and will not pay the judgment. You know who I am John.


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Johns stolen pics link and his lame excuses
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...ohns-autobody-kustom-painting-sacramento.html


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Y son is out there in Santa Barbra he goes to UCSB any way he got into a little accident rite now I gots a shop out here in Sacramento but that's a 6 hr Dr I've seen you here on lay it low any way wondering if mabey you can check out the car just make it drivable hit me up if you can wino James profile auto body (916)596-5654 thank you


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

805)403-9278 E$TE LADO CUSTOM$!!!!!
Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam homie looks like it finally caught up with you , 23 k dam that's a lot of $$$$ hope you used it to move lol


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, still in rich ass Santa Barbara, just gotta be broke to live here!!!!After all bills paid it leaves people broke!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I WISH I HAD 23 k Some lame fool posted some stupid shit about another person on my page.fucking ***!!!!lol


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BOOTY KIT FOR A CADI!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

AFTER MORE COATS OF CLEAR!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MOVED BATTERY RACK TO BACK OF TRUNK. ON CADI ALSO!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WILL POST PIC WITH BATTERIES!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

NO MORE MUSTANG VENTS!!!!!!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

What line of paint are you using?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CharkBait said:


> What line of paint are you using?


 I USUALLY STICK TO THESE BRANDS: DUPONT WATER BASE WICH IS NOW AXALTA WATER BASE, PPG WATER BASE I USUALLY USE PPG WERE I NEED A GREAT MATCH FOR THE NEW CARS. OMNI PAINT WICH IS MADE BY PPG ITS THEIR SOLVENT BRAND(CHEAPER IN PRICE AND METALLIC IS BIGGER). IF YOUR GOING TO CHOOSE AN EXPENSIVE PAINT I WOULD GO WITH AXALTA JUST BECAUSE ITS SO EASY TO SHOOT AND YOU ONLY NEED TWO COATS TO GET FULL COVERAGE(NO NEED TO WAIT FOR FLASH TIME BETWEEN COATS.:thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I USUALLY STICK TO THESE BRANDS: DUPONT WATER BASE WICH IS NOW AXALTA WATER BASE, PPG WATER BASE I USUALLY USE PPG WERE I NEED A GREAT MATCH FOR THE NEW CARS. OMNI PAINT WICH IS MADE BY PPG ITS THEIR SOLVENT BRAND(CHEAPER IN PRICE AND METALLIC IS BIGGER). IF YOUR GOING TO CHOOSE AN EXPENSIVE PAINT I WOULD GO WITH AXALTA JUST BECAUSE ITS SO EASY TO SHOOT AND YOU ONLY NEED TWO COATS TO GET FULL COVERAGE(NO NEED TO WAIT FOR FLASH TIME BETWEEN
> COATS.:thumbsup:


 right on, im using the valspar line. Im always curious of what other poeple use.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THE LAST SHOP I WORKED AT WE WERE USING VALSPAR SOLVENT IT WORKS GREAT I JUST THINK IT ALWAYS NEEDED ONE EXTRA COAT OF BASE TO GET GOOD COVERAGE MAYBE IT WAS THE REDUCER CAUSE IT WAS NOT VALSPAR BUT SOME CHEAPER STUFF TO SAVE THE SHOP MONEY.I ALSO GOT TO USE VALSPARS WATER BASE WICH IS CALLED " bear-den" dont know if i spelled it right but their water base is good as well. :thumbsup: I DIDNT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH VALSPAR WHEN IT CAME TO MATCHING COLORS ON NEW CAR SO I WOULD SAY IT MATCHES GREAT SPECIALLY COMPARE TO OTHER SOLVENT PAINTS


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

The Valspar water base is DeBeer which is great. I never intermix the paint with other brand stuff especially reducer, so I bet that's why you needed a Lil more coats. Valspar bought out HOK, I use a lot of HOK too, it's nice because everything is virtually the same so I get to mess with both paint lines and not have any reactions.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SNEAK PEEK AT MY LADIES LINCOLN!! MORE CANDYuffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:SEE EVERY ONE AT THE DAM FOR THE NEW YEARS!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

JUST A LITTLE SNEAK PEEK!!!! CANDY SHOT AND A FLOW COAT OF CLEAR COMING UP!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PICTURE ABOVE IS AFTER WIPE DOWN WITH S.E.M SOLVENT PRE CLEANER!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY THANKSGIVING IN THE MORNING GETTING READY TO CANDY THE TOWN CAR!!!!!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LONG FUCKING THANKSGIVING!!!!!!:run:uffin::420:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> MY THANKSGIVING IN THE MORNING GETTING READY TO CANDY THE TOWN CAR!!!!!:420:


The store I go to all the time was sold out of Blue Moon before thanksgiving! :tears:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Fucking liquor store next to my shop was closed on thanksgiving, had to get it a few blocks away.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

So how's your lady's ride coming out, post up pics.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Crunch time!!!!! I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great work brother....can't what to see that Lincoln all bone....what color is that candy....my regal is burgandy or maroon family


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

What up dude where's all the pics


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Pics dude car should almost be done


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SOMETIMES I PAINT SHIT FOR MY NEIGHBORS AND GET BUSY!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THIS IS FROM A CEMENT PUMP MACHINE, HAD A BIG DENT SO PULLED IT AND PAINTED IT!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKING COPS SHUT DONW THE SANTA FE DAM EARLY!! FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HIGHWAY 126 GOING TO THE NEW YEARS PICNIC!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HEADING TO THE SHAW TO MEET UP!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIES HOPPER DRIVING TO THE SHOP


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BACK YARD BOOGIE, QUICK COLOR CHANGE!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIE SANDING HIS CAR AND ON THE PHONE!!!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIES CUTLASS HE LAGGED TO GET IT READY, 2 YEARS READY :roflmao:SURPRISED THE BODY WORK STILL STRAIGHT SINCE HE DROVE IT FOR 2 YEARS!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GOOD THING MY OTHER HOMIE WAS HELPING! I JUST HAD TO SHOOT!!!GOTTA LOVE IT!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PAINTED THIS CUTLASS TODAY!!BODY WORK WAS DONE 2 YEARS AGO, LAZY FRIEND LAGGED WET SANDING IT:buttkick: STILL LOOKED STRAIGHT THE WAY I LEFT IT!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PAINTED THIS IN MY OLD STOMPING GROUNDS!!! THE HIGH SCHOOL I WENT TO HAS A BOOTH, MY HOMIE GOT US IN THERE!!!!PAINTED MANY CARS IN THIS BOOTH WHEN I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

honda engine bay!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

getting ready for paint!!!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

shaved and primered!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> shaved and primered!!!!:thumbsup:


. Is the Stella Artois the jack stand....lol


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> . Is the Stella Artois the jack stand....lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: JUST SAW THAT!!!! I SHOULD PROBABLY GET 3 MORE STELLA'S FOR THE REST OF THE CAR!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Where the wife's ride at? Ever finish it?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll post a pic , I have only buffed one side


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKING PHOTHOBUCKET DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


>


This is a 78-80 cutlass right?what is the name of this color?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THAT COLOR SUPPOSE TO BE MIDNIGHT BLUE, BUT IT LOOKS BLUERPLE!!! MY LITTLE HOMIE BOUGHT THE PAINT, IT WAS SOME BUDGET PAINT, HE GOT IT AT "PAINT FOR CARS.COM" HAD TO SHOOT SOME SMALL FLAKE TO MAKE THE COLOR LOOK WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKING PHOTOBUCKET STILL DOWN!!!!!:run:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

A LITTLE PEEK AT THE TOWN CAR!!!WILL POST MORE PICS WHEN I GET THE CAR OUT FROM UNDER CANOPY!!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

2ND COAT OF BASE. THIS SHIT HAS TO BE CANDY, COLOR CAME OF NEW FORD FIESTA. SOME FORDS USE CANDYS IN THEIR PAINTS LIKE THE FORD FLEX THE RED COLOR IS A CANDY, IT JUST TAKES 2 COATS OF CANDY INSTEAD OF THE USUAL 7 TO 8 COATS. THE BASE COLOR IS ALMOST THE SAME AS THE CANDY COLOR NEEDING LESS CANDY TO GET COVERAGE AND IT GIVES IT A CANDY LOOK TO IT BUT WITHOUT THE DEEPNESS OF THE REGULAR CANDY LOOK!!!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THE NAME OF THE PAINT IS" AZUL CALIFORNIA" FORD FIESTA . I NEED TO STILL GET A PIC OF IT DONE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

My new job keeping me busy!!!!! I'll get back on the towncar need to stack that money to spend!!!!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

New job  Still painting for work?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ppg rep which I worked for before called me to come check out a shop that needed a painter, couldn't leave him hanging so I went , and got the job on the spot!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY PPG MIXING BANK, STILL GOTTA CLEAN THIS FUCKER UP SOME, LAST PAINTER WAS A FUCKEN MESS!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE "E"!!!!!!!! SHOWING THESE FUCKERS HOW BACK YARD BOOGIE PAINTERS PAINT!!!!! WATCH OUT PRODUCTION PAINTERS!!!!!! IM A BEAST IN THE BOOTH AND IN THE BACK YARD!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BLENDED FENDER INTO DOOR!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FRONT OF FENDER HAD DAMAGE, BLENDED INTO THE REST OF FENDER!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GLASSS!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WATER BASE CANDY PPG!!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

look at reflection you can see the stupid shit last painter did, painted the wall everytime to test fan pattern!!!!:buttkick::twak:!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin::nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420: TIME TO TAKE A SMOKE BREAK!!!uffin::420:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like you guys do nice work....all the r+i's done.....no tape ups


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> Looks like you guys do nice work....all the r+i's done.....no tape ups


THANX HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tight


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!Ttt


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

To the fucking top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

white pearl lexus!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

blended at quarter panel!!! white pearl!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

blended white pearl into door!!!! fuck yeah!!!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

PORSCHE 617!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

pasadena yellow is the color!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THE HOMIES OUT AND ABOUT!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see a nat in that pearl white.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

blended candy paint!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

quick rust repair!!!!!!!:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

pamona swap meet!!!!uffin::420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Good'o hat that i bought in pamona!!!!!!:guns:


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)

Ttt!!!


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)

MY DAUGHTERS BIKE!!!uffin:


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)

WHILE I WAS SHOOTING THE KIDS WERE BULLSHITING!!!! SURPRISED DAM CAR DIDNT BREAK WITH MY HOMIE ON IT!!!


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)

uffin:!!!!!!!


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)

SOME ONE TRIED TO FIX THIS BEFORE HAD TO BRING DENT OUT THEN BODY WORK!!


----------



## EA$T*$IDE*CUSTOM$ (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCK YEAH GOT MY OLD SCREEN NAME BACK!!!:thumbsup: THANKS LAYITLOW!!!


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice work bitch


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANKS LOST BOY, I FIGURE YOU WERE DEAD OR SOMETHING HAVEN'T SEEN YOU ON THE FORUMS!:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

My little girl could bearly hold up the bike frame. picture does no justice. this fucker is FLACKED OUT!!


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT!Smoked out!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT!!!!!:guns:


----------



## EliasG64 (Oct 7, 2015)

Do you gotta an email, so I can send you pics of my 1964 Impala that needs paint.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

[email protected] is my email or you can send the pictures to my phone 805-403-9278 :thumbsup: your always welcome to call also!!!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TIJUANASO TIME :roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FUCKN BORED OF QUICKIES!! WERE THE FUCK IS ALL THE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!:run::roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Had to fix the insert in my front pump, fucken thing was stripped and it didnt wann come out!! welded a bolt and that bitch came out!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

detrimmed the land cruiser and did half the body work, in one day(6 hours)


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

finished the rest of body work!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my homies dash in his cutlass, did today!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin::420: Time for a smoke break!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my homie getting the car ready for me to spray for his son!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SHOT THE CAR AT WORK!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

MY HOMIE DIDNT WANT TO TAKE THE HANDLES OR MIRRORS OFF, HIS SONS FIRST CAR FOR HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

FINALLY SHOT THE BUMPERS AND PLASTICS TO MY LADY'S TOWN CAR, IT WAS TIME TO GET IT TO THE SHAW!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

GOT MY DAUGHTERS BIKE TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

TO THE SHAW MOTHER FUCKERS!!!:guns:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LOT OF WORK TO GET IT TO L.A!!!!:run:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ON THE WAY TO L.A!!!!uffin: ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

E$TE LADO CUSTOM$!!! THIS IS HOW WE DO!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin::420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I GOT CANDY!!!!!:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

STILL NEED TO TAKE BACK TINT OF DIDNT HAVE TIME AT 3A.M !!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:LONG DAYS AND NIGHTS!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

HOMEDEPO IN L.A WATCHING THE STREETH HOPS!!!!! GOOD O NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

But is Este Lado on Este Lado?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

YEAH ESTE LADO IS ON THE EAST SIDE!!!!uffin::420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Smoke break TTT!


----------



## bbarbulo (Dec 16, 2016)

really nice work, very clean!! what gun do you use? or does it not matter?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Ttt?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

E$TE LADO CUSTOM$!!!! ??


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

bbarbulo said:


> really nice work, very clean!! what gun do you use? or does it not matter?


Hes sprayin with the wagner power painter 3000


----------

